# vou bem



## jeph1566

É correto dizer "vou bem" para resonder a pergunta "como vai"?


----------



## Istriano

Mas é claro.


----------



## uchi.m

Normalmente respondo _bem, e você?_


----------



## Fericire

Normalmente respondo _bem, e tu? _


----------



## uchi.m

É porque você é gaúcho, aí dizem _tu_.


----------



## jeph1566

então ninguem diz "vou bem" ?


----------



## Erick404

jeph1566 said:


> então ninguem diz "vou bem" ?



Dizem sim! Os dois amigos aí lembraram que é normal perguntar também como a outra pessoa vai. 
_
Vou bem, e você? _ é bem comum.


----------



## jeph1566

obrigado, Erick!


----------



## crespus2006

That's funny, jeph! Everybody says "vou bem". Even me, I say it everyday!


----------



## jeph1566

I thought so.  Just wanted to make sure


----------



## jeph1566

I appreciate it, guys.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Aos meus ouvidos, perguntas e respostas como _Como vai?_ e _Vou bem_ soam um pouco formulaicas e artificiais demais. Não é algo que eu diria ao cumprimentar um amigo, por exemplo. Um par que já me soaria bem mais natural é_ Tudo bem?_ e _Tudo_. Além disso, vale observar que esse tipo de fórmula muitas vezes sequer exige uma resposta, assim como acontece com _How do you do?_ em inglês.


----------



## Nonstar

Alguém também pode te perguntar: "E aí?". Daí você responde: "beleza!!".


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Alguém também pode te perguntar: "E aí?". Daí você responde: "beleza!!".


Eu já acharia mais natural se a resposta fosse _Beleza?_, o que reforça a idea de que o que está em jogo é um simples cumprimento, e não uma real demonstração de interesse no outro.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu já acharia mais natural se a resposta fosse _Beleza?_, o que reforça a idea de que o que está em jogo é um simples cumprimento, e não real demonstração de interesse em saber como o outro está passando.


Também ocorre dessa forma que você disse, Ariel. 

Outros jeitos:

P: Beleza?
R: Opa!!

P: Certo?
R: Beleza?
R à R: Certo!

P: Firmeza?
R: Sussa!

P: Pela ordi?
R: É nói!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Outra resposta comum é um simples sorriso seguido de um aperto de mão ou um beijo no rosto. Agora, _Vou bem_ me soa um pouco "the book is on the table" demais.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Outra resposta comum é um simples sorriso seguido de um aperto de mão ou um beijo no rosto. Agora, _Vou bem_ me soa um pouco "the book is on the table" demais.


Mas aí a pessoa pode entender o sorriso como uma coisa cínica, acho que não rola. Eu digo "vou bem", muito naturalmente.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Nonstar said:


> Mas aí a pessoa pode entender o sorriso como uma coisa cínica, acho que não rola.


Depende do tamanho do sorriso.


----------



## Nonstar

Ariel Knightly said:


> Depende do tamanho do sorriso.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Então, olha esse detalhe, que maroto.


----------



## Jabir

Não podemos esquecer os práticos "de boa", "suave", "tranquilo" e "só na paz"


----------



## crespus2006

Nonstar said:


> Também ocorre dessa forma que você disse, Ariel.
> 
> P: Pela ordi?
> R: É nói!



Esse "Pela ordi... e como resposta: É nói" eu nunca ouvi falar, pelo menos por aqui no sudeste eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo isso! Muito engraçado!


----------



## Nonstar

crespus2006 said:


> Esse "Pela ordi... e como resposta: É nói" eu nunca ouvi falar, pelo menos por aqui no sudeste eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo isso! Muito engraçado!


Então, aqui na área (perifa de Sampa) tem uns "manos" que falam/falavam(?) assim. Acho que _pela ordi_ quase ninguém mais fala. "É nói = é nóis", é atual.


----------



## Istriano

Tudo em riba?
-Tudo.

Tudo bem?
-Tudo péssimo!


----------



## crespus2006

Ah sim, na periferia deve-se ouvir muitas coisas assim. Imagino como não está a cabeça da pessoa que fez essa pergunta agora, deve estar dando mil voltas. Português já é difícil sem linguagem de boteco, imagina com!!!!


----------

